# Citizenship



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 22, 2018)

After I finalized the process last year, the lady of the house became a U.S. Citizen today.

Proud hubby.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 22, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 22, 2018)

gzecc said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks. It has been a long road.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Oct 22, 2018)

Congratulations...and happy for you both ! ! ! 

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 22, 2018)

For those who always say: No pics, it did not happen.


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2018)

Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 22, 2018)

begreen said:


> Congratulations and welcome.


Thanks @begreen!


----------



## greg13 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for doing it the RIGHT way and not just crossing the border.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 22, 2018)

greg13 said:


> Thanks for doing it the RIGHT way and not just crossing the border.



Step 1: Get a job based on special skills.
Step 2: Get a work permit.
Step 3: Pay your taxes and get a Work Authorization Card.
Step 4: Pay your taxes and get a Green Card.
Step 5: Pay your taxes, stay out of trouble and apply for Citizenship.

The entire process took me 12 years and costs a LOT of money. The lady waited 1 year longer for personal reasons.

Proud to be Americans.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 23, 2018)

Awesome!    I helped a friend study for her citizenship test.   I bet 80% of native born folk couldn't pass it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 23, 2018)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Awesome!    I helped a friend study for her citizenship test.   I bet 80% of native born folk couldn't pass it.


Make that 95%


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 23, 2018)

You know, I wouldnt be surprised.   

I remember an awful lot of civics and history questions.


----------



## greg13 (Oct 23, 2018)

EatenByLimestone said:


> You know, I wouldnt be surprised.
> 
> I remember an awful lot of civics and history questions.



It's easy to remember the questions, the answers on the other hand.......


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 23, 2018)

EatenByLimestone said:


> You know, I wouldnt be surprised.
> 
> I remember an awful lot of civics and history questions.


I talked to a lot of co-workers, all US born, They didn't know anything.
We, new citizens, we need to memorize 100 questions and at least 200 answers to pass the test. Most of my co-workers would have failed, big time.


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2018)

Most of our elected officials would fail too.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 23, 2018)

I loved the test!   Or at least helping the studying for it.   But I like history and how the govt was designed to work.  

Thank you for studying hard and passing the test!   We're lucky (and honored) to have you here!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 23, 2018)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I loved the test!   Or at least helping the studying for it.   But I like history and how the govt was designed to work.
> 
> Thank you for studying hard and passing the test!   We're lucky (and honored) to have you here!


Thanks. It's an honor to be a citizen. And for us having lived in 4 countries on 3 continents, consider that as a compliment. When I did my ceremony last year I got into tears of emotions. And again yesterday at my wife's ceremony.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2018)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 24, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> Congratulations to you both.


Thanks.


----------



## Dobish (Oct 24, 2018)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 24, 2018)

Dobish said:


> Congrats to you both!


Thanks!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Oct 25, 2018)

Congratulations!

Old Sturbridge Village here in MA hosts a ceremony: https://www.google.com/search?sourc...j0i13j0i13i30j0i13i5i30j0i8i13i30.Z9Z7IuLABK8


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 25, 2018)

PaulOinMA said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Old Sturbridge Village here in MA hosts a ceremony: https://www.google.com/search?sourc...j0i13j0i13i30j0i13i5i30j0i8i13i30.Z9Z7IuLABK8


Thank you!


----------



## sloeffle (Oct 30, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 30, 2018)

sloeffle said:


> Congratulations


Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2018)

She is quite fortunate. Citizenship applications now are taking a couple years for many. This used to be a 6 month process on average.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 31, 2018)

begreen said:


> She is quite fortunate. Citizenship applications now are taking a couple years for many. This used to be a 6 month process on average.


It almost all depends on the country of birth. Getting a Green Card and 5+ years after that Citizenship, is fastest for people from Western Europe. Latin America takes a much longer time due to extra background checks. Most Asian countries are relatively fast.
I think my wife Joanne got it so fast, because I did mine just last year, so 1 current and 1 very recent application were very easy to confirm regarding the provided information in both files. As soon as they received hers, they pulled mine to check the content of her application. If it is not a perfect match, it will take longer.


----------



## Connecticut Yankee (Dec 19, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> . . .  I did mine just last year, so 1 current and 1 very recent application were very easy to confirm regarding the provided information in both files. . . .


Wait a minute!  Are we talking about the United States?  That seems like _much _too sensible a way to go about things for Uncle Sam . . .


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 19, 2018)

Connecticut Yankee said:


> Wait a minute!  Are we talking about the United States?  That seems like _much _too sensible a way to go about things for Uncle Sam . . .


They know about computers now.....


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 29, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Step 1: Get a job based on special skills.
> Step 2: Get a work permit.
> Step 3: Pay your taxes and get a Work Authorization Card.
> Step 4: Pay your taxes and get a Green Card.
> ...



Wow!  12 years seems too long.

Having gone through the process and seeing what it took, what changes could the US make to the process to make it easier for people to come here the right way?

Congratulations to your wife!

-SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 29, 2018)

SlyFerret said:


> Wow!  12 years seems too long.
> 
> Having gone through the process and seeing what it took, what changes could the US make to the process to make it easier for people to come here the right way?
> 
> ...


It took me 12 years because after 9/11 everything changed. We applied for our Green Cards in 2004. Instead of 2 agencies checking our background, there were suddenly 12. And guess what, they did not communicate among each other. My finger prints have been taken a gazillion times. The Green Card alone took us 6.5 years. It should take 18 months, coming from a US friendly country.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 29, 2018)

I went through that 20+ Yrs ago. Was a lot simpler,quicker and cheaper. Were still together 28 yrs, 3 kids and some grand kids later. She still remembers the answers to those questions.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 29, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I went through that 20+ Yrs ago. Was a lot simpler,quicker and cheaper. Were still together 28 yrs, 3 kids and some grand kids later. She still remembers the answers to those questions.


What is your country of origin?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 29, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> What is your country of origin?


It was for my wife. She is filipina. Met her the old fashioned way while touring the country on vacation.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 29, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> It was for my wife. She is filipina. Met her the old fashioned way while touring the country on vacation.


My lady has Indonesian roots but born in the Netherlands. Met her also the old fashion way, in college.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 30, 2018)

I got married late at 38 ,she was 29 . 62 and 53 now!  time flies!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 30, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I got married late at 38 ,she was 29 . 62 and 53 now!  time flies!


Together 37 years. Living together 35 years. Married 28 years. 60 and 56.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to the long marriage. It was a good idea for her to pursue citizenship. I know some immigrants that got in minor legal trouble (which can happen to anyone)and are at risk for deportation and also blocking any path to citizenship. One of them is a doctor who spent a fortune in legal fees fighting it for 25 yrs.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Feb 22, 2019)

Just wanted to say Happy Anniversary.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 22, 2019)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> They know about computers now.....



Saw a news story a few years ago that a lot of government computers still use the 3 1/2-inch floppy discs.  There's a company that you can mail old discs to and they will wipe them clean for reuse.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 22, 2019)

DuaeGuttae said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Anniversary.


Thank you!


----------

